# صور لتمثال السيد المسيح تحت الماء



## tenaaaa (14 يناير 2010)

*صور اكيد مشفتهاش قبل كد لتمثال السيد المسيح تحت الماء*
​
*




*

*



*

*



*​
























​


----------



## marcelino (14 يناير 2010)

*صووور جامده اوى وتمثال رائع

ثااااااانكس تينا
*​


----------



## †السريانيه† (16 يناير 2010)

فعلا صور حلوووة​


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 يناير 2010)

ده ولا اكنه مدخل السماء انا كنت فاكر تماثيل الاسكندرية الغارقة  و تماثيل اطلنتس المفقودة مفيش اجمل منها بس التمثال ده اخد القب منهم بالتاكيد مرسي جدا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2010)

شكله تحفة جدااا
ميرسى ليكى تينا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## طحبوش (16 يناير 2010)

جميل جدا بس فين التمثال ده موجود 
و ليه غرق ممكن نعرف القصة ؟


----------



## christin (16 يناير 2010)

_*صور رائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*_


----------



## bant el mase7 (17 يناير 2010)

روعة بجد وفعلا اول مرة اشوفهم الرب يباركك


----------



## vetaa (17 يناير 2010)

*جميييييل اول مرة اشوفه بجد
وربنا موجود فى كل مكان طبعا

شكرا
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2010)

صور جميله
ميررررررسى على الصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (25 يناير 2010)

*واااااااااااااااااااو اكثر من رائع​*


----------



## +febronia+ (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 يناير 2010)

شكله رائع بالفعل

بس ياتري غرقان فين ؟

وايه قصته ؟


----------



## mero_engel (26 يناير 2010)

*فعلا اول مره اشوفهم *
*صوره جميله جدا *
*ميرسي ليكي يا تينا*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 يناير 2010)

*فعلا اول مره اشوفها

روووعه جدا

شكرا ليكم​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2010)

*صور حلووووة
ثانكس تينا*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (8 فبراير 2010)

شكراً تينا علي مجموعة الصور الجميلة الرب يباركك


----------



## tena_tntn (11 فبراير 2010)

*شكله جميل جدا 
شكرا*


----------



## tonyturboman (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك
لكن عندى فضول لمعرفة مكانه وقصته


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

